# Decided to put together another shirt for us allroaders....



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Design will be screen printed on front and back and will require a minimum order of 36. This can be a combination of sweatshirts, hoodies and shirts of course. I will get firm pricing on shirts ASAP and then we can get a sign up list put together.

*Sweatshirt specs:*

Description: Soft, moisture-wicking performance in a blended no-pill sweatshirt from the trusted Gildan brand.
Sizes: S-3XL, view colors
Key Features:
All colors now available up to 3XL
preshrunk 50% cotton/50% dryblend polyester
9.3-oz.
moisture-wicking fabric
air-jet yarn for softer feel and no pilling
double-needle stitching
double-needle cuffs
1x1 athletic rib with spandex
heat transfer label
quarter-turned to eliminate center crease

*T-shirt specs:*

Description: Gildan uses a special selection of softstyle yarns to keep this shirt feeling great with every touch.
Sizes: S-2XL (selected colors up to 3XL), view colors
Coordinate: Ladies 64000L
Key Features:
preshrunk 100% cotton jersey
4.5-oz.
heathers 35% cotton/65% polyester
deluxe 30's Softstyle yarns
seamless double-needle 3/4" collar
taped neck and shoulders
rolled forward shoulders
double-needle sleeve and bottom hems
quarter-turned to eliminate center crease

*T-Shirt:*










*Sweatshirt:*










In case you cannot read it, the small logo on the back is this:


----------

